# Emby Client Please



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Emby client woukd be Awesome!


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Tivo - Page 2 - General Discussion - Emby Community

recent update (today) states:

Posted Today, 03:10 PM

It will be based on Emby Theater

http://tv.emby.media

We are trying to get the app approved for the Opera TV store which supports Tivo devices. It is proving to be a challenge because Opera is testing on over 800 devices and they always come back with some random problem on some really old device. But we are continuing to resolve them and re-submit. Thanks.


----------

